# Kronos



## thisonechick98 (Dec 3, 2020)

Is anyone else having issues with the Kronos app right now? I am trying to check my schedule for next week and it keeps saying unable to contact server.


----------



## seasonaltm (Dec 3, 2020)

Next week isn’t out yet


----------



## johnnydepp (Dec 3, 2020)

seasonaltm said:


> Next week isn’t out yet


it’s a server issue not schedule delay issue


----------



## Style2563 (Dec 4, 2020)

i checked kronos (12 midnight) and i did not see my schedule. when i checked the website to check my schedule, my new schedule was there. maybe kronos is still updating.


----------



## Diamond003 (Dec 4, 2020)

Does anyone know why I can log into workday perfectly fine but when I log into kronos with the same username and password as workday it says “ incorrect username or password “


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 4, 2020)

Kronos is down


----------

